# Barking....and the Phone....



## Mosttoys (Mar 14, 2015)

Cody is a 7 month male Havanese and can be the best dog ever.
He is pretty much potty trained... (one accident in 2 weeks)
He has picked up the habit of barking when we talk on the phone.
My wife and I are trying to train him to sit and be quiet when we are on the phone for a treat but when just one of us is home it is difficult.
As a puppy still, he is an amazing dog and has traveled with us via plane and long car rides. 
As he gets older he is getting more vocal but I attribute this to him needing attention and exercise. We go for a good long walk in the morning and the last part of the walk is a good run which he loves.
Anyone experience the phone barking, or am I just lucky...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I sent you a private message.


----------

